# berry big bows



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

Went to the berry today in hunt of nicer bows and i even got the wife to go. Sat in my favorite spot for a hour and a half the bit was slow we 4 us caught 7 little 10 in bow and one skinny cut .

Then we move to my second favorite spot. Casted in my pole turned to help the wife and my son went running after my pole as it was going into the water. then my wife cast in her pole and catches a 24 inch rainbow a nice fish. From then it was on who knows how many we caught but i know i didnt get but about 3 cast in i was to busy help the kids and the wife . Right before we left i got to catch a fish and sure enough it was another 24 inch bow. 
[attachment=2:1sgqt9c5]P82A0246.jpg[/attachment:1sgqt9c5]

We went to the cleaning station at the pond by my house so i could clean the fish and look at the crayfish one of the bows had in it i think if you can find the little crayfish you could have a great day what a pattern to figure out[attachment=1:1sgqt9c5]P82A0247.jpg[/attachment:1sgqt9c5]


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow...You have them figured out! Nice work!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job! I'm taking the little woman up there in a week and a half


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Man that is a huge rainbow!


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice fish.....I always wondered if the trout fed on crayfish. I knew that bass did, but I wasn't sure about trout. Heaven knows there are plenty of 'dads at the berry.---------SS


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

i started look in the fish. I got a few more today every one was stuffed with the little crayfish. Im starting to freeze them for the ice fishing season. I think that will be the next thing, another bait almost impossible to get that should knock the crap out of the big berry fish any one see little crawdads for sell as a bait any where i want some o-||


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Whatcha think, maybe these would work?

http://www.sears.com/creme-5160-22-baby ... ockType=G2

or these?

http://www.mistertwister.com/informatio ... escription

-DallanC


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

maybe but im thinking something more like a real bottled type bait if they make one or ill just use the babies im pulling out of the fish i even found one still alive in the fish good thing i didnt get checked i probably would of got a ticket lol


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I bet filling up a bubble and cast and slow retrieve with a crawdad fly would do pretty well.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll be fishing that lake with my son on Monday. Hopefully we find the fish as you did, those are some nice fish.


----------

